# Enfuse... guidance on settings please?



## Anthony.Ralph (Oct 31, 2011)

I have installed the LR Plug In and produced some expose stacked images, with mixed results. The subjects tend to have fine detail and consequently exhibit ghosting on the rendered image. If someone could offer guidance or point towards guidance regarding settings I would be grateful.

Anthony.

PS. Focus stacking doesn't seem to anywhere as good as Photoshop so I will take whatever info I can on this aspect too please.


----------



## Effeegee (Oct 31, 2011)

I recently started using Enfuse in preference to PS (CS5) it renders a better image for my taste - fewer artifacts with more subtle tone and colour control. My problems were mainly unexpected show through and halos which is where Enfuse's blending scores. To date 'fit' is no worse than PS and all a recent batch were a superior 'fit' using Enfuse.  The adjustments of using exposure, saturation and contrast weighting make a significant difference but I do not have a scientific approach. I recently worked with Exposure 60%, Saturation 100% and Contrast 100% - how's that for lack of science. Hard mask needs to be switched on and seems along with contrast to have most impact on ghosting.  I do not know whether you can change priority for alignment - by changing the sequence or selection priority.  Auto-align also needs to be switched on too.  That said the facility to change priority for eliminating ghosting as in PS is an omission which I would like.  Other than lens correction for any chromatic aberration which can confuse HDR on high contrast edges in the 'over-exposed' images I use unadjusted RAW images from LR.  Final edits in LR on the resulting TIFF (in my case) yield the desired result - they come through fairly flat in colour and contrast form Enfuse.


----------



## Anthony.Ralph (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I will try your 'lack of science' settings and see how they change things...

Anthony.


----------

